# big enough wheel?



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

haha, so i just saw a picture of a rat with a tail all curled over his back from excessive wheel running. somehow it stuck me as hilarious. anyway, i figure that running in a wheel that's too small for them will definitely aggravate this condition, but i was then wondering what a "too small" wheel would be. i got picasso the biggest wheel i could find (9"?), but she still curls her tail when she runs in it, and she LOVES it.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Wheelie tails will happen regardless of the wheel size - so it's not because of how large/small the wheel is. The largest wheels availabl are 12", which is the recommended size for rats. Sometimes you can't find the larger-sized wheels in local stores and have to order online.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

aight, i'll try to find a bigger one. she's still pretty little for now, but i'll get on that, thanks.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Wodent Wheels, Comfot Wheels, Silent Spinners, and Small Animal Kingdom Royal are the most highly recommended


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i have the small animal kingdom royal right now. but i like the sound of a silent spinner.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Silent Spinners, I've heard, aren't actually silent ;]

EDIT: Also, I wonder if the people who reccommend comfort wheels know that the largest is only 8.5" in diameter?


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I have two 12" comfort wheels, that is the biggest size available.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

The biggest I could find is 8.5, it's the one I have right now because it was the biggest one at PetCo, or I thought it was anyway. Getting a new one ASAP.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

The wheel I have right now is 9" which is way less than ideal. It came with Siam when I got her. My girls are very tiny, so it's 'ok' for them, but if they were any bigger it wouldn't work. I would recommend getting a 12" if you can!


----------

